# perfect storm



## wildan1

"The combination of a growing global economic crisis, rising grain prices and increasing poverty has created _a perfect storm_ that has intensified the food crisis around the world."

On entend cette tournure assez fréquemment--utilisée au sens figuré--depuis la sortie il y a quelques années du film du même titre.

Dit-on _l'orage parfait_ en français ?


----------



## ButterflyWeed

Moi aussi, je cherchais une expression française qui porte le sens de « perfect storm », qui s’emploie généralement dans un sens négatif.  C'est-à-dire, qu’on a un « perfect storm » quand toutes les circonstances se combinent pour produire le pire résultat possible (surtout quand il est question des systèmes complexes, comme ceux climatiques, économiques ou écologiques).  « Climat propice » me semble avoir un sens plutôt positif.  (Où est-ce que je traduis trop littéralement le mot propice comme « auspicious, favorable » ?)  Y a-t-il en français un antonyme pour « climat propice » ?  (Ou est-ce que « climat propice » peut porter un sens autant négatif que positif ?)


----------



## Cool Raoul

Je me pose à mon tour la question: comment bien traduire l'expression "to be in the eye of a perfect storm". Quelques idées pour pallier à l'absence d'un équivalent exacte en FRA: 
- "faire face à une crise aux natures multiples"
- "se retrouver à la croisée de phénomènes perturbateurs"

Avez-vous d'autres propositions?

Merci!


----------



## CharlesN

[…] pourquoi pas “en plein tempête”? C’était le titre en français du film auquel vous faites référence. 

CharlesN


----------



## edwingill

"perfect storm" in figurative sense I suggest "la tempête du siècle"


----------



## DaveTraveler

"Propice" ou "favorable" ont un sens positif, mais peuvent s'utiliser pour exprimer la création de phénomènes négatifs. J'ai trouvé notamment:

-"L'image dévalorisée et négative qu'elles imposent créent *un climat propice aux crimes*  inter-éthniques et aux crimes racistes." 

-"_L'incapacité du gouvernement à nourrir et à payer ses soldats de  façon régulière est presque une incitation à s'en prendre à la  population civile_ », a déclaré M. Roth. « _Ensuite, permettre  que ces forces armées soient dirigées par des commandants comme Bosco  Ntaganda, dont on connaît le passé jalonné de crimes horribles, favorise  *un climat propice aux atrocités*_. » (From Human Rights Watch - RD Congo : Augmentation massive du nombre d’attaques contre les populations civiles)

-"Mesures de protection et d'assainissement du bois
Les  mesures suivantes peuvent être prises en considération

Réduction de l'humidité  (aérations etc.) pour diminuer le risque d'un *climat favorable à  l'attaque fongique*.
Lutte contre les parasites (la  plupart du temps avec des produits chimiques)." (from http://www.hausinfo.ch/home/fr/batiment/element-de-construction/facade/protection-du-bois.html)
*Je propose:
"...qui a créé un climat propice au développement/à l'augmentation de la crise alimentaire mondiale."*


----------



## Cool Raoul

Je soutiens votre proposition de traduction, DaveTraveler.
Est-ce que vous avez également une meilleure proposition pour "to be in the eye of a perfect storm"?
Je suis toujours intéressé!
CR


----------



## CharlesN

à mon avis, un "climat propice" ne communique pas un sens du danger, et quand on utilise ce terme, je pense qu'il veut souligner le menace crée par une combinaison de facteurs ou d'évenements. 

CharlesN


----------



## 20100

Je suis d'accord avec CharlesN. «Un climat propice» a un sens plûtot passif, selon moi.

Pour revenir à l'expression ''perfect storm'', je ne connais aucune expression avec la même connotation. 
Voici un petit essai comique de ma part ''... étaient un milk shake parfait d'éléments qui ont favorisés...''


----------



## wildan1

Je partage l'opinion de CharlesN que_ climat propice_ ne rend pas vraiment tout le sens de_ perfect storm_--car à mon avis, _climate propice_ est une expression trop simpliste.

_A perfect storm_ décrit un évènement catastrophique causé par les pires circonstances dans plusieurs domaines -- le temps, les vents, des décisions humaines malheureuses, un manque de matériel, etc.

Tout le monde sèche alors...?


----------



## sidevie

_...ont crée les conditions idéales pour déclencher un véritable cataclysme économique _
is a possibility


----------



## antorcan

[…] By the way, I have seen the expression used in a positive sense e.g. GDP is being propelled by a perfect storm of macroeconomic factors. 
However, in most cases, and in this case, a perfect storm refers to a convergence of negative factors.
If it is negative, I would suggest "*un malheureux concours de circonstances*".
If it is positive, "*un heureux concours de circonstances*".


----------



## aissadiallo3

Bonjour à tous, que signifie l'expression *riding the perfect storm*? ya t-il une expression équivalente en français?


----------



## moustic

_Ride the storm_ - signifie s'en sortir pendant une période difficile.

_Riding the perfect storm_ - je ne sais pas. Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## aissadiallo3

C'est juste le titre d'un titre d'un paragraphe d'une étude quantitative sur la santé de la reproduction. 
Voilà le titre: "_*Riding the perfect storm: Rationale and design of a randomised trial to tackle the interaction of cultural and institutional norms and adolescent reproductive ill health in Tanzania and Niger*_" […] . 

C'est l'expression riding the perfect storm qui me donne du fil à retordre!


----------



## moustic

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de s'attaquer à un problème difficile. Il faudrait trouver une expression française similaire. 
'Prendre le taureau par les cornes' me vient  l'esprit, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ça.
Je réfléchis ...


----------



## archijacq

S'attaquer aux... problèmes de fond ?
Cibler les ...?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Un enjeu de taille:

Un défi colossal à relever:

C'est un peu différent, mais c'est plus ou moins l'idée...


----------



## LivingTree

A perfect storm is when a set of circumstances converge to create the worst possible scenario.

[…]

So you have, as moustic said, someone who has put the two ideas together, "ride the storm" and "perfect storm", and created a clever image. Not completely original; Google, finds, for example, "ride the perfect storm of the global credit crisis".

I think all you could do is aim for something as short and snappy as possible that conveys the idea of dealing with multiple interacting problems. Heh. Maybe a French speaker can think of something! Possibly something along the lines of "in the eye of a hurricane" would fit? _(Something) dans l'oeil du cyclone_? where the "something" refers to what is being done, or maybe just _La santé dans l'oeil du cyclone_? All as purely tentative suggestions!

"The Perfect Storm" was a book/movie and that's where the expression, in this sense, entered English, I think. 
The Perfect Storm (film) - Wikipedia

"Since the release of the movie, the phrase has grown to mean any event  where a situation is aggravated drastically by an exceptionally rare  combination of circumstances."
[…]


----------



## pointvirgule

Si le titre parle de _perfect storm_, il me semble qu'on ne parle pas simplement de s'attaquer à un « problème de fond » ou de relever un « défi ». Il s'agit d'une tempête, et pas n'importe quelle : une « tempête parfaite ». On parle donc d'une situation de crise, là. Et quand on mentionne la « santé reproductive des adolescents », j'imagine qu'on parle de SIDA, etc. 

Bref, puisque le titre dit : _Riding (= getting through)  the perfect storm_, je traduirais plus directement ce qui est écrit : _Affronter la tempête_. 

Juste une opinion comme une autre.


----------



## LivingTree

I do just want to emphasize for the wordreference record that "perfect storm" has a meaning in English that is more than the sum of its parts, and isn't understood outside the cultural context that includes the book/movie by that name. It isn't just a "really excellent storm".

As the wiki says: 
"any event  where a situation is aggravated drastically by an exceptionally rare  combination of circumstances"

The situation then also becomes more than the sum of its parts. The action of the various factors on one another is multiplicative rather than additive.  

The effect is usually negative, but the term can also be used to describe a positive phenomenon that results from such a combination of circumstances.

Britons are stuck in perfect storm of inequality, says Oxfam
Britons are being caught in _a "perfect storm" of_ rising living costs and falling incomes at a time of cuts to public services

OKC Thunder Success _a Perfect Storm of_ Stars, Staff, and Community
the success story that has become the OKC Thunder is really _a perfect storm_ of 3 key ingredients


----------



## pointvirgule

I'm a bit confused... between


LivingTree said:


> "Since the release of the movie, the phrase has grown to mean any event  where a situation is aggravated drastically by an exceptionally rare  combination of circumstances."


(which I agree with), and


LivingTree said:


> The effect is usually negative, but the term can also be used to describe a positive phenomenon that results from such a combination of circumstances.


(which is new to me), I see a bit of a contradiction. Which definition should we prefer for the purpose of this thread?


----------



## LivingTree

Whatever you like!

I didn't make up the term, and I am not the originator of the examples I offered of how it is used.

Like any other pop culture expression, this one is used by people who don't actually know what it means or where it came from or how it came to be, so its meaning may become diluted. But seeing examples of how a term is used is often more helpful than a "dictionary definition", when seeking to understand it in a particular context.

However, the information I reported is not necessarily "contradictory". A combination of circumstances that interract so that the effects of each one are exacerbated can indeed produce a negative or positive result. The term is simply used most often to refer to a negative result.

In the book/movie, the "perfect storm" was literal, a weather phenomenon caused by a confluence of factors. In popular culture, the term, taken from the book/movie, is used figuratively.


----------



## archijacq

autre suggestion:
Dans l'oeil du cyclone:
(la Tanzanie a été un épicentre du Sida il y a quelques années)


----------



## aissadiallo3

En effet je pense que "un enjeu de taille" pourrai être la eilleure traduction. Merci à tous!



hirondelled'hiver said:


> Un enjeu de taille:
> 
> Un défi colossal à relever:
> 
> C'est un peu différent, mais c'est plus ou moins l'idée...


----------



## Fred_C

pointvirgule said:


> Bref, puisque le titre dit : _Riding (= getting through)  the perfect storm_, je traduirais plus directement ce qui est écrit : _Affronter la tempête_.



Mais l’expression toute faite existe déjà en français, on dit «braver la tempête» pour «riding the storm».


----------



## Cath.S.

_Survivre à/affronter la tempête du siècle_ ?


----------



## HRHRemy

Tout dépend des contextes, mais dans ma traduction, je viens d'utiliser "Être à la croisée des chemins" qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## joelooc

turbulence idéale ?


----------



## coleenscott

Dans l'oeil du cyclone est une bonne option pour traduire perfect storm
Une autre suggestion: scénario catastrophe


----------



## sylvainremy

"tempête centennale", sur le modèle de la "crue centennale"


----------



## Hildy1

It would be better to avoid "l'œil du cyclone", because the eye of a cyclone / hurricane is the calm centre of a violent storm. In the eye, the winds drop and all is quiet.

This is the opposite of "a perfect storm".


----------



## Reynald

Pour répondre à la question (#1, #11) de traduire une combinaison de facteurs négatifs débouchant sur une situation catastrophique, il y a en français la possibilité d'utiliser le mot _*cocktail*_ (oui, en français ) suivi ou précédé d'un adjectif. Exemples pris dans la presse à propos des incendies monstres en Californie et en Australie :


> Il y a d’abord un contexte climatique général avec un réchauffement global qui ne cesse de s’amplifier et qui provoque un assèchement des sols et une baisse des précipitations. Plus localement, la pression de l’homme sur l’eau est très forte en Californie, où un marché a été mis en place. Avec la spéculation, certains agriculteurs transforment leur exploitation en zones de stockage pour vendre l’eau au prix fort. *On a donc un cocktail détonnant* avec une chaleur qui augmente les risques de feux, et une sécheresse des sols qui augmente leur rythme. L’urbanisation renforce aussi ces incendies.


https://www.ouest-france.fr/environ...nant-renforce-les-risques-d-incendies-6971080



> « Chaleur, vent et faible humidité : *le cocktail idéal *pour les incendies », a dit à l’AFP le météorologue Frank Fisher.


La Californie attend une nouvelle vague de chaleur propice aux incendies



> vague de chaleur, vents forts et sécheresse depuis 2 ans, *un cocktail parfait* pour ces méga feux.


Comment expliquer l’incendie géant en Australie ? - 3 MINUTES POUR LA PLANÈTE - Radio Classique

(Dans d'autres contextes le sens peut être positif).


----------



## wildan1

Douze ans après avoir lancé cette question, je viens de tomber sur _« le parfait désastre »_, suggéré par linguee.fr :

"perfect storm" - Traduction française – Linguee


----------



## Nicomon

Pour cette définition, j'aime bien l'idée de_ cocktail_ suggérée par Reynald : 





> A *perfect storm *is a rare combination of events or circumstances creating an unusually bad situation.


 Pour un sens plus négatif, je dirais :  _cocktail explosif  _et tant pis pour_ perfect. _
Sinon, à part _ idéal / parfait,  _il y aurait :_ par excellence. _

Également lu sur Linguee :  





> [...] creates ideal conditions for rapid transmission of cold viruses and a *"perfect storm"* for kids with asthma," says Johnston.
> [...] terreau idéal pour la transmission des virus et constitue souvent un *cocktail explosif* pour les enfants asthmatiques », indique M. Johnston.


----------



## Reynald

Elle aura mis douze ans pour traverser l'Atlantique, mais c'est fait. La traduction littérale est arrivée. 

Relevé dans la presse française ces jours-ci (à propos des crises que traverse actuellement la France) :
*Épidémie, récession, terrorisme, les Français essuient une tempête parfaite*
Avec, pour l'instant encore, une petite explication au début de l'article sur le sens de l'expression pour les fameux « Anglo-Saxons ».

Ajout : Également le titre d'un livre publié récemment.
Tempête parfaite, Philippe Sansonetti, Sciences humaines - Seuil


----------



## Quantz

Inepte. "parfait cataclysme" serait acceptable.


----------



## Nicomon

Inspiré du titre de la version française du film (voir image) : _ Épidémie, récession, terrorisme, les Français nagent en pleine tempête. _

Sinon,  pour garder un peu l'image de la tempête,  j'imagine plus _*tourmente*_ que _cataclysme.  _
Sens figuré (B) sous ce lien : TOURMENTE : Définition de TOURMENTE

Lu sur un autre site de traduction - et selon le contexte :  





> Quant à tout ce qui est métaphore météorologique sur "tempête" (ou synonymes), ça ne marche pas en français car ce n'est tout simplement pas idiomatique.
> 
> Au sens *propre*, on rend couramment "perfect storm" par "*tempête du siècle*".
> Au sens *figuré*, on parlera par exemple de "*conjonction fatale*".


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> Inspiré du titre de la version française du film (voir image) : _ Épidémie, récession, terrorisme, les Français nagent en pleine tempête. _


 Et tu prouves que l'affirmation qui se trouve dans la citation que tu indiques (_tout_ _ce qui est métaphore météorologique sur "tempête" (ou synonymes), ça ne marche pas en français car ce n'est tout simplement pas idiomatique) _est fausse_.  
_


----------



## Locape

La traduction littérale 'tempête parfaite' n'est pas compréhensible pour moi, je comprends 'qui arrive à point nommé', alors que 'en pleine tempête' (ou tourmente) est plus idiomatique.


----------



## Reynald

Je ne l'aurais pas comprise non plus avant cette discussion (je ne connaissais pas le film). Mais ce n'était pas une proposition de traduction, bien sûr ; juste une remarque pour mentionner ce qui me semblait être la première apparition de l'expression traduite littéralement dans un texte français. 
D'ailleurs si je l'ai remarquée, c'est parce qu'on en avait discuté ici.


----------



## Jaykew

J’aime bien la proposition “cocktail explosif” pour traduire “perfect storm”. 

Sinon, pourquoi pas simplement : “tous les éléments étaient réunis pour produire / causer / entraîner, etc.”


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Je vous propose:_”une convergence d’éléments catastrophiques “._


----------

